# new h2o questions



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

well i just bought my new lowrance h2o gps in my opinion one of the best purchases i ever made. now i got a question for everyone about it. other than the lake maps which i am getting soon i hope. are there hunting or land maps that show state/public land or shows up for trail heads or other things that would help a hunter out?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

My lake master pro sd card shows public and national forests lands.


----------

